
Why Doctors Hate Their Computers - rustcharm
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/11/12/why-doctors-hate-their-computers
======
dm8
More tangential q. I always wonder - why Epic is not disrupted yet? In same
vein similar Q can be asked, why Bloomberg is not disrupted yet?

I guess software is inherently monopolistic (or oligopolistic) market
especially in highly regulated markets (healthcare, finance etc.).

So going back to earlier question -- why can't someone start an open source
alternative? And may be sell it something along the lines of Redhat business
model. It looks like support (training, maintenance) costs are way more in
healthcare. Why can't be Epic disrupted?

P.S. One of my physicians uses Epic, and he is pretty old guy. And once he
showed me the interface, my first reaction, "oh god, that software is designed
by committee". I really sympathize with doctors who have to work several hours
everyday to work on Epic.

~~~
Artistry121
I worked with Epic's main competitor. The main fact is that this type of
software is sold alongside consulting and training solutions with custom
options.

This allows IT teams at hospitals to have say and power over best practices
but also requires massive investments in custom software and consulting and
training.

Add in they've been doing it with patchwork for so many years and it's
difficult and there's little incentive to build a new system. When consulting
revenue for implementation outpaces licensing... You're going to have a bad
time.

